# Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen



## pawrügen (9. März 2010)

hallo#h#h#h an alle die was mit angeln zutun haben =)

ich hab da mal ne frage |kopfkrat#c;+#c|kopfkrat und zwar bin ich dabei mir brandungsangeln anzunehmen und würde gern ein paar tipps von euch annehmen wie z.b. 

wann
wie
wo???

wär echt nett #6#6 wenn ihr mir da einwenig unter die arme greifen könntet danke im vorraus |supergri|supergri


----------



## zanderohli (9. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

Das kommt drauf an auf was Du Angeln willst. Wenn Du Meerforellen fangen möchtest ist das was ganz anderes als wenn Du auf Plattfisch gehst. Und das ist widerrum was anderes als Dorsch, Hornhecht usw.


----------



## pawrügen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

dorsch und flunder ist so mein ziel :g:g


----------



## dorschman (9. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

also wenn Du ernsthaftes interesse am brandungsangeln hast,
dann nehm 15 euro in die hand un kauf dir dieses buch :

http://www.amazon.de/Angelf%C3%BChrer-Brandungsangeln-Ostsee-Erfolgreich-Plattfisch/dp/3937868127/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1268163635&sr=8-3

eigentlich steht da alles drin, was du wissen musst


----------



## degl (9. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

Na,
hier wirds doch bestimmt einen "Rüganer" geben, der dich mal beim anglen an der Küste Rügens zuschauen lässt und dir "Live" die besten Tips gibt...#6

gruß degl


----------



## brandungsfighter (9. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

also mit dem Buch machst du nichts falsch , ich habe das auch und es ist die 15 euro aufjedenfall wert!!!   seeeeehr guter tipp!!!


----------



## scripophix (9. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

Schau Filme:

Film 1

http://www.youtube.com/user/Brassenhunter#p/u/35/uatNyu4qerw


Film 2

http://www.youtube.com/user/Brassenhunter#p/u/36/_C8_LENwizU


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

Also das Buch ist definitiv sein Geld wert, seit gestern hab ich es auch...obwohl ich seit einigen Jahren ab und an in der Brandung bin, find ich da viele gute Tipps...

Generell würde ich folgende Tipps geben:

- für den Anfang nimm Dir zwei Karpfen- , schwere Grundruten oder ähnliches um 3,5-4 m Länge mit passenden Rollen und 30er bis 35er Schnur. Schlagschnur ist ratsam. Mit dem Gerät kannst Du ohne große Invenstitionen testen, ob Dir das liegt
Steckruten sind empfehlenswert, Teles leiden unter dem Sand zu sehr

- von fertigen Brandungsvorfächern würde ich nach schlechten Erfahrungen die Finger lassen, lass Dir einen Tipp für was einfaches geben und binde selber, auf keinen Fall mit Drahtarmen und unnötig viel "Klimbim"...es bringt nix und kostet nur Wurfweite...in dem genannten Buch sind sehr gute, einfache Vorfächer

- unbedingt nötig von Anfang an ist ein hoher Rutenhalter, Dreibein oder ähnliches, die Schnur muss aus den Wellen

- geh los, wenn der Wind mit 3-4 auflandig weht...das bringt Fisch und ist anfängerfreundlich, über 6 wirds stressig, schlecht ist auch Ententeich, ablandiger Wind oder Vollmond und klarer Himmel

- geh in der "halbkalten" Jahreszeit los...Oktober, November und März, April, Mai waren bei mir am besten

- angel am besten mit Wattwürmern, Seeringler und Fischfetzen sind eher für spezielle Tage, Wattwurm geht fast immer

- ich würde immer so 1,5 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang am Wasser sein und dann in Ruhe aufbauen...die beste Zeit ist kurz nach dem Dunkelwerden

- Verwende einfach normale, flache Bleie um die 100 Gramm, wenn die Ruten es abkönnen auch bis 150, Finger weg von Krallenbleien...ich benutze die nur, wenn es gar nicht mehr anders geht...ein bissel Bewegung schadet nicht, im Gegenteil...

- Bissanzeige erfolgt über die Rutenspitze, Knicklicht ran und warten bis es zuckt

- Ne Wurfübung mit den schweren Bleien vor der ersten Tour schadet nicht, das ist schon eine anderes Werfen

- wie weit Du werfen musst, kommt auf den Strand an...wenn Du Buhnen am Strand hast, ist nen Stück hinter dem Ende ne gute Orientierung. Achte auf die Strömung...an der strömungsabgewandten Seite der Buhnen ist ein Loch in bequemer Wurfweite...da lässt sich schnell Fisch fangen

Strände auf Rügen kann ich Dir leider nicht empfehlen, da ich eher in der Rostocker Ecke unterwegs bin. Ich hoffe, ich habe Dir weiterhelfen können. Wenn nicht, einfach fragen. Ich bin kein Profi, aber zufrieden.


----------



## Mefospezialist (10. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

Meine Tips:

Da man als Anfänger nicht die Wurfweiten erreicht wie ein geübter Angler würde ich empfehlen Grundsätzlich nur bei auflandigem Wind zu fischen.

Die Fische sind dann weiter unter Land und können auch von weniger geübten Werfern erreicht werden.

Und ich empfehle auch ein wenig weiter zu laufen und an Plätzen zu fischen an denen nicht jeden Tag die 250g Bomben einschlagen.

Den Tip die Vorfächer selbst zu Binden kann ich bestätigen.
Die Qualität der Selbstgebundenen kann kein gekauftes Vorfach übertreffen.

Und möglichst Tiefe Strände aussuchen und die Strände je nach Fischart wählen.

Sandstrände für Butt und Strände mit Bewuchs und Steinen für Dorsch wobei die Dorsche auch an Sandstränden beißen.

Gruß 

David


----------



## zwilling (10. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

Du solltest die Sache sehr vorsichtig angehen. Ansonsten ist es gut möglich binnen Stunden süchtig zu sein.
Ich infizierte mich vor einigen Jahren am Strand !!! von Rerik
(nicht Seebrücke) . Hier kannst du schon als Einsteiger Sternstunden erleben, auch ohne Weitwürfe-im Gegenteil-
oft werden hier die Montagen viel zu weit geworfen.


----------



## heini mück (10. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

ich würde vorschlagen du nimmst an den DMV-Veranstaltungen teil da kannste dir richtig was abgucken und erfragen.


----------



## Klaus S. (10. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*



scripophix schrieb:


> Schau Filme:
> 
> Film 1
> 
> ...



So hat man hier vor 30 Jahren gefischt :m


----------



## dorschman (10. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

Klaus S. 
recht hast Du. Eigentlich wuerde Uwe Boettcher gut in 
den Film passen.

Aber beeindruckend fand ich beim 1. film die auswahl
an wuermern im angelladen. (dagegen leben wir ja 
wurmauswahltechnisch in der ddr)


----------



## scripophix (11. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> So hat man hier vor 30 Jahren gefischt :m





O.k., kein Problem, aber was genau macht ihr jetzt anders ??


----------



## Mefospezialist (11. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

Moderneres/anderes Gerät
andere Vorfächer
andere Schnüre
teilweise andere Wurftechnik
teilweise andere Bleie
teilweise andere Rutenhalter (Dreibein) wobei es auch noch einige gibt die noch mit normalen einteiligen Erdspeeren als Rutenhalter fischen. So wie die im Video zu sehen.

Gruß 

David


----------



## pawrügen (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

also das buch ist ja erste sahne #6#6#6#6:vik:

werde es über ostern wohl mal probieren mit dem brandungsangeln ob mir einer sagen kann ob es sich überhaupt lohnt der flunder oder dem dorsch nachzustellen;+;+


----------



## Klaus S. (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

ja lohnt sich... #h


----------



## vermesser (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps und tricks beim brandungsangeln wer kann helfen*

Klar lohnt sich das! Ich werd auch über Ostern los!


----------

